# WoW: Umfrage: Der buffed-Community-Roman - Aufstieg eines Helden



## xashija (2. Dezember 2009)

Wir möchten Euch mit auf eine Reise nehmen, bei der Ihr in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpft und selbst per Umfrage bestimmt, wie die Geschichte weitergehen soll. Jede Woche präsentieren wir Euch einen weiteren Abschnitt der Geschichte - so entsteht Stück für Stück ein einzigartiges buffed-Community-Abenteuer als Foto-Strecke. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Mitmachen!


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Dezember 2009)

ein  mächtiger krieger oder paladin der sein volk und mitstreiter beschützt und den armen hilft wie Robin hoooooooodz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merriadoc12 (2. Dezember 2009)

stab nich so impossant
schild und schwert hat was  aba damit kann ja wohl jeder anständige ritter umgehen

Ich find es sollt schon ne dicke 2-händige sein^^


----------



## Kontext (2. Dezember 2009)

Da es ja eine klassische Fantasy-Geschichte zu werden scheint, habe ich mal für Schwert und Schild gestimmt.
Auch wenn ich persönlich den Schreibstil für ein wenig affektiert halte, bin ich schon sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Kontext


----------



## BlackSun84 (2. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich einen Stab. Eine Waffe irgendwie schwingen kann jeder elwynnsche Dorftrottel, aber hohe Macht kommt nur durch die arkane Kraft. Wer hat denn bisher am stärksten gewütet? Etwas Krieger? Magiekundige waren es, durch die ganze Welten zerrissen, Götter entmachtet und Völker verheert wurden. Das soll ein Krieger mal nachmachen!


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Natürlich einen Stab. Eine Waffe irgendwie schwingen kann jeder elwynnsche Dorftrottel, aber hohe Macht kommt nur durch die arkane Kraft. Wer hat denn bisher am stärksten gewütet? Etwa Krieger? Magiekundige waren es, durch die ganze Welten zerrissen, Götter entmachtet und Völker verheert wurden. Das soll ein Krieger mal nachmachen!



For Power and Glory! And Pony!

(/sign)


----------



## Sarjin (2. Dezember 2009)

Magie FTW! Nix mit hauen und stechen hier ^^!


----------



## Schors (2. Dezember 2009)

er soll nichts arkanes sondern shadowpriest werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mimir erkannte, dass er sich zum Priester berufen fühlt, aber nicht als Streiter des Lichts, sondern als mächtiger Zauberer der Schattenmagie. Er möchte seine Verbündeten unterstützen und den Gegner mental verwunden, denn er hat bemerkt, dass sein Geist stärker als der der anderen ist ...


----------



## BKS54 (2. Dezember 2009)

schwert und schild...
aber nicht zum durchbohren sondern zum beschützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stargat (2. Dezember 2009)

Ein zweihandschwingender Paladin oder ein stabfuchtelnder Magier solls sein, plx.


----------



## linkin85 (2. Dezember 2009)

Schors schrieb:


> er soll nichts arkanes sondern shadowpriest werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign gibt nix besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Dezember 2009)

Eine Schildkröte! Eine Schildkröte!


----------



## Azashar (3. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar! Verschreibe dich der Macht der Jedis!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne Spaß.

ZWEIHAND0®


----------



## Lauros (3. Dezember 2009)

Glorreiche Helden schützen durch Schild und Schwert!

So Long,
Lauros


_Btw, ich kenne das Ende der Geschichte. Er stirbt durch die Hand eines Hordies!_


----------



## Slaydera (3. Dezember 2009)

er sollte sich wie einst Uther Lichtbringer mit einem Zweihand Hammer rüsten, um damit das Licht der Paladine in die Welt zu bringen.


----------



## FloFla (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele selbst Paladin und finde die Idee gut, wenn dein Meister von einer finsteren Gestalt der Geißel im Schlaf ermordet wird und sich somit dem Licht verpflichtet.
Somit wird er mit zwei Handwaffen trainieren und zu einem starken jungen Paladin herranwachsen.
Immer den bösen verlauf Arthas geschichte und entscheidungen im Genick will er auf jeden fall Rache für alle Menschen nehmen und sich niemals von den dunkeln Mächten der Geißel verführen lassen.



PS: Bin zwar Holy Pala aber ein Handkeule + Schild gabs ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG Holy Pala Zasuu


----------



## 1. Cpt. Price (3. Dezember 2009)

xashija schrieb:


> Wir möchten Euch mit auf eine Reise nehmen, bei der Ihr in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpft und selbst per Umfrage bestimmt, wie die Geschichte weitergehen soll. Jede Woche präsentieren wir Euch einen weiteren Abschnitt der Geschichte - so entsteht Stück für Stück ein einzigartiges buffed-Community-Abenteuer als Foto-Strecke. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Mitmachen!



Ich würde mir, wenn ich er wäre, einen 2Händer nehmen. Ich wäre ein Krieger, der mit der brachialen Gewalt die Feinde zerschmettern will.


----------



## Flamet0wer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich fände die Magie sehr interessant... wenn ich mich da an so manche Sprüche aus BC-Zeiten erinnere. Sowas wie Aggro-Gnom oder ähnliches ^^ Denn es waren sehr häufig die Magier, die Aggro gezogen haben (Bomber-Mages in Kara waren i-wie immer Klasse^^). Aber auch so bestimmte Standartsprüche von Magiern, wie "Ups Pyroblast war etwas zu früh, sry wollte nich pulln" oder "Ich kann nix dafür, das Schaf hat die Adds angelockt", sind einfach genial. Daher finde ich, dass der Magier schon so etwas tollpatschiges an sich hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde unser Held sollte sich für die Magie entscheiden.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ja dafür da der kleine Knappe , der übrigens einen anderen namen haben sollte, mit zwei Kurzschwertern und einem Bogen bewaffnet wird

Wegen dem namenieser gehört bereits dem Erfinder Mimir,besser bekannt als Mimiron


----------

